# [Complete!] Nanowrimo - #50KDayOne



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey everyone!

It's only 20 hours until Nanowrimo, and I'm in the last stages of prepping for a challenge I'm undertaking. I wanted to post it here as well, for further encouragement and motivation (though I probably shouldn't be checking KB while undertaking the challenge!).

Here it is...

*Challenge*: 50K Words on Day One!

(I know... the subject kind of gave it away...)

I'm not going to lie--it's a big undertaking, and I'm scared. But I think it's doable.

I'm going to be tweeting my progress throughout (@mattabooks & #50KDayOne), and I'll try to post a couple updates throughout here on KB. I've also made a couple blog posts at my blog (mattabooks.com) discussing the challenge, and some of my prep for it. I'm open to any questions or comments beforehand, though I likely won't be responding to much on the first 

Hope everyone has a great Halloween and Nano! Now I need to figure out a way to keep Trick or Treaters from waking me up while I sleep for the challenge


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

I like your insanity. I hope you pull it off!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm going to do it!... I'm going to do it!.... I'm going to do it!...

That's my mantra right now


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

My instincts are that I can't see it happening. However, aim for the stars & get the moon as they say. 

If you do go for it - I'd strongly suggest using text to speech software. A full day working on it and improvising the whole plot from start to finish out loud, without the temptation to edit that comes with seeing it written down. Then, it _might_ be do-able.

I honestly don't think it's possible to type 50,000 words in one day - even Elle doesn't come close to that! As someone who made over 50k worth of notes for a course - there is no way I could have typed them all up on the same day without serious wrist pain. That's with having everything written out in advance.

However, everyone works differently. Who knows, you might manage it - and if you don't, then you'll still have a great start towards your word count!  I would just caution you to be really aware of your physical state if you're typing. Take regular breaks and look after yourself. It's a fun sounding goal but it's not worth doing long term damage to yourself.

Edited to add - I've just done the words-per-minute required math... Yep - I hate to be a party pooper, but it's just not physically possible! Even if you dictated it, your voice wouldn't hold out for long enough. So, don't beat yourself up when you don't hit your target - just see how much you can get done without harming yourself. There's still the 50k in 5 days thing that some people are going for if you want to challenge yourself.


----------



## Ben Oakley (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll wager a bet that you'll hit 20,000 words - if the focus is held all day 

Good luck my friend!


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

yomatta said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> It's only 20 hours until Nanowrimo, and I'm in the last stages of prepping for a challenge I'm undertaking. I wanted to post it here as well, for further encouragement and motivation (though I probably shouldn't be checking KB while undertaking the challenge!).
> 
> ...


An English Australian writer Allan Geoffrey Yates, who published under many pseudonyms, mostly Carter Brown, often wrote forty thousand words per day. He published 320 novels as Carter Brown and as many again under different names. He - at the time - had more books translated into foreign languages than any other publication aside from the Bible. He would sometimes finish an entire novel in forty-eight hours, using drugs to stay awake. He was contracted to produce two full length novels and several short stories PER MONTH.

A fascinating man, he and his wife were friends of my mother. He was the first writer I ever met and he started my love of noir fiction. He had a huge collection that I could borrow.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Doubt may actually be more encouragement than "good luck."

I got this


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

DarkScribe said:


> An English Australian writer Allan Geoffrey Yates, who published under many pseudonyms, mostly Carter Brown, often wrote forty thousand words per day. He published 320 novels as Carter Brown and as many again under different names. He - at the time - had more books translated into foreign languages than any other publication aside from the Bible. He would sometimes finish an entire novel in forty-eight hours, using drugs to stay awake. He was contracted to produce two full length novels and several short stories PER MONTH.
> 
> A fascinating man, he and his wife were friends of my mother. He was the first writer I ever met and he started my love of noir fiction. He had a huge collection that I could borrow.


Wow! That's seriously impressive.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Zelah Meyer said:


> My instincts are that I can't see it happening. However, aim for the stars & get the moon as they say.
> 
> If you do go for it - I'd strongly suggest using text to speech software. A full day working on it and improvising the whole plot from start to finish out loud, without the temptation to edit that comes with seeing it written down. Then, it _might_ be do-able.
> 
> ...


I type *way* faster than I can dictate. That said, if it comes to the point that my fingers are beginning to feel it (I've spent days in front of the keyboard before, without issue), I'll be sure to switch to dictating via Mac's built in software. Hopefully it doesn't come to that, but it's something to keep in mind. Thanks


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

yomatta said:


> I type *way* faster than I can dictate. That said, if it comes to the point that my fingers are beginning to feel it (I've spent days in front of the keyboard before, without issue), I'll be sure to switch to dictating via Mac's built in software. Hopefully it doesn't come to that, but it's something to keep in mind. Thanks


Cool. Glad you've got it covered. 

I just don't want to see an enthusiastic writer damage themselves!

Have fun with it!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Zelah Meyer said:


> Cool. Glad you've got it covered.
> 
> I just don't want to see an enthusiastic writer damage themselves!
> 
> Have fun with it!


Definitely going to have fun with it! I'm testing out the screen recording software right now--if that works out as I'd like it to, I'll have a screen recording of the whole effort. We'll see how that plays out, though 

Thanks again for everyone's words--doubtful or otherwise


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2013)

I took a look through my word count spreadsheet.  I had three 11,000 word days this year, and in early September I had a 17,000 word day and a 15,000 word day.  Both of those were on a job writing 500 restaurant descriptions for a new online ordering system in Australia, and it was really just a lot of copy paste.  

I routinely put in 5,000 word days and unless you've got that muscle memory built up I don't see you getting much higher than 12,000.  I'd love to see you prove me wrong.


----------



## Irisdeorre (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! Good luck with that. The most I've ever done in a day is 10k. I'd love to hear your progress.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

My best writing day was a little over 15k. I wrote it over the span of 10-11 hours. 50k is a very big undertaking, and I'm not sure if it's possible, especially once mental fatigue sets in.

Still, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Erin Lark said:


> My best writing day was a little over 15k. I wrote it over the span of 10-11 hours. 50k is a very big undertaking, and I'm not sure if it's possible, especially once mental fatigue sets in.
> 
> Still, I wish you the best of luck.


I won't be the first to accomplish this feat, nor am I the only one doing it this year 

http://nanowrimo.org/forums/beyond-50k/threads/120418


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

I did 26k in 13 hours once but I don't rec that. However kudos and good luck!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Not to put too much of a damper on, but I did secretarial work for many years and was a good and fast typist. I doubt if I could have simply typed 50,000 words from copy in one day. I do remember leaving work once with my one arm numb from shoulder to hand after spending the whole time going as fast as possible copying something . Don't remember how much I got done in that session.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Ooh, I've only seen one other person pull that off. It's was cool to watch. Good luck!


----------



## Gerald Hartenhoff (Jun 19, 2010)

Go gettem!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Good luck! There's no way I could pull it off, but if you truly believe you can do it and you're driven, you can do it. Keep us posted!


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

I say, go for it!  And I give you one of my favorite quotes:


“People who say it cannot be done should not interrupt those who are doing it.”
~~George Bernard Shaw


"I know I can!  I know I can!  I know I can!"


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the positive words, everyone 

25 minutes from commencement 










Let's do this...


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh man, this is so crazy. I hope you manage to do it! Good luck! I envy your tenacity.



yomatta said:


> Thanks for the positive words, everyone
> 
> 25 minutes from commencement
> 
> ...


----------



## portlandrocks (Jul 18, 2013)

So excited for you. I hope you do it. Would be like breaking the 4 minute mile. 

I will be following you!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

4 hours in, and I'm about an hour ahead of pace. I was doing a screen recording of the whole thing, but didn't realize it would auto-stop when I undocked my laptop (to move to the couch). That was 2 hours ago... I might turn it back on for a while, and edit it down once I'm all done.

Here's a pic...










Need all the support I can get! These hours are getting long!


----------



## DaniO (Oct 22, 2012)

You're off to a fantastic start! Keep at it


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

5 hours. Pace dropped considerably last hour, mostly due to making/eating breakfast. Now I'm good to go, and getting back on the horse (until I have to brew more coffee&#8230; who wants to bring me some?!)










Thanks for the words of support, everyone! I think my personal best is around 12.5k... so I should bust through that in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I've managed about 400 words so far this morning. Lol! 

Go Yomatta go!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

6 hours in, still ahead of pace. Struggling, as I went off-outline. Working my way back on course, so I can keep grinding away.

When this is done, if it's not one of the most difficult things I've ever done, I'll be surprised.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

sarahdalton said:


> I've managed about 400 words so far this morning. Lol!
> 
> Go Yomatta go!


Woohoo! Only 1250 more to hit that Nano target . Keep it up!


----------



## fallswriter (Sep 11, 2012)

When I read your goal, I thought they were the ravings of a mad man. Now I know they were the ravings of a mad man who can seriously pound out some words! It's inspiring! My best count ever was 10K in a day. Thanks for daring to do this! Go! Go! Go!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

fallswriter said:


> When I read your goal, I thought they were the ravings of a mad man. Now I know they were the ravings of a mad man who can seriously pound out some words! It's inspiring! My best count ever was 10K in a day. Thanks for daring to do this! Go! Go! Go!


Hah, thanks!  I think a few people had your same reaction... and I hope to prove them all wrong 

7 Hours in. Got about a 30 minute lead time, and somehow maintaining it. Getting back on track with my outline, which is a very good thing. Gotta keep crushing!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

8 hours in. Ahead of pace and feeling a little more renewed. The last hour was a good one. Hopefully I'll be able to keep the pace going forward. But there's still a lot of day left&#8230;

*deep breaths*










*more deep breaths*


----------



## gswright (Aug 7, 2013)

This is actually more exciting than writing my own book!!! You are making me believe!!! I want to believe!!!!!!!  

!!!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

gswright said:


> This is actually more exciting than writing my own book!!! You are making me believe!!! I want to believe!!!!!!!
> 
> !!!


Thank you... I needed this right now, more than you may realize

LET'S F'ING DO THIS!!!!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Dear God, man!


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm curuious to see if you can pull it off. I wrote a novel once in a long weekend, but it was a lot of work, and I remember being completely exhausted after it. I was churning out about 40 to 60 pages a day. The strange thing is: I didn't actually plan to do it. I just had the time off from work once back when I was in the service, and I ended up writing it in my office. It sort of just happened.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yay!  Go you, that word count is looking great.


----------



## David Wisehart (Mar 2, 2010)

Great job!

Keep going!

I'm up to 2,946 today.

Don't think I'll be catching up with you.

For inspiration, here's a guy who did 50K in a day, and how he did it:

http://www.elumir.com/v5/2012/11/05/how-to-write-50000-words-in-24-hours/

David


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

This is awe-inspiring!


----------



## Ben Oakley (Oct 22, 2013)

gswright said:


> This is actually more exciting than writing my own book!!! You are making me believe!!! I want to believe!!!!!!!!!!


Tell me about it, I've got this thread bookmarked and waiting for new updates !


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't wait to see your next update! Something tells me I'll struggle to write 3k words today, which means I'll have plenty of time to watch your progress.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

9 hours down. 19.8K words written, still 30 mins ahead of pace. Last hour started slow, but picked up speed. And now I've got a fresh pot of coffee waiting for my twitchy hands.

Thank you for all your kind words of encouragement, they're getting me through this. #50KDayOne










Think I'll turn my screen recorder back on. Wish it was still going since I started. But I still can get most of the session--and the latter parts are going to be the most difficult, right?


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

DavidNyx said:


> Tell me about it, I've got this thread bookmarked and waiting for new updates !


Trying to update on the hour ... updating like 4 different places, though, eating 15 minutes of my hour. I could be 25% MORE productive if I stopped--but ain't nobody got time to save time, right?!

THANK YOU EVERYBODY FOR YOUR SUPPORT! THIS MEANS THE WORLD TO ME!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

David Wisehart said:


> Great job!
> 
> Keep going!
> 
> ...


Haha, maybe I should have researched and found this BEFORE attempting this. Oh well... all's well that ends well


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Christ, this bloke is a machine!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

SQBaker said:


> This is so fantastic to watch! At the blistering pace you've sustained so far, I have no doubt you'll make it.  The #1 tip I picked up from overachieving NaNo friends: soak your hands in warm water when they start to ache!


Ooh, I should try that. I get achey hands quite a lot.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh this is timely... My finger tips are starting to get a little sore right now. I'll have to grab a bowl and some hot water on my next "break".


----------



## fallswriter (Sep 11, 2012)

I find myself checking on your word count during breaks. Keep going!!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

21.6K words after 10 hours. Little too much socializing last hour, but still ahead of pace. Time to buckle down and get back to beast mode.

Thank you everyone for your support-it makes a gigantic difference when I'm sitting here locked away in a room with tingling, sore fingers.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

fallswriter said:


> I find myself checking on your word count during breaks. Keep going!!


Thanks for following along with me! It really means a lot


----------



## OEGaudio (Jul 26, 2012)

Your sheer amount of updates is making me nervous.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

yomatta said:


> Time to buckle down and get back to beast mode.


Rarrr!! 

You're doing really well. (And look after those hands/wrists!)


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

OEGaudio said:


> Your sheer amount of updates is making me nervous.


About what?


----------



## OEGaudio (Jul 26, 2012)

yomatta said:


> About what?


I keep thinking about all the time you're spending on the thread that could be writing. Anyway, good stuff man. Keep crushing.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Wow! Keep it up. Awesome work!


----------



## ktashbury (Oct 10, 2013)

Amazing! 

I decided a while ago that while musicians and actors say "merde" and "toi toi" and such rather than good luck, the author version should be "Carpal Diem." 

So carpal diem to you. Soak those wrists when you're done.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow! 21k! Is most of that actually coherent? Either way, freaking good job, sir!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

11 hours, 24.1k in. Almost to the halfway point, both on time and word count! Need to keep making up some ground!

#50KDayOne


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

David Scroggins said:


> Wow! 21k! Is most of that actually coherent? Either way, freaking good job, sir!


Haha, it's VERY rough... Typoes abound. I stopped caring. The prose is rambling at times. But the story is getting told. And the words are getting written.

Make of that what you will. This challenge isn't to produce a high quality work--it's to make myself write a ridiculously high volume, and allow my internal editor take a freaking hike.

Glad you're all enjoying my updates. I turned my screen recorder on again. So far it's recorded roughly 3 hours of the 11 so far, and I intend on leaving it on for the rest of the challenge.

When all is said in done, I'll compress the video down to like 30 seconds per hour or something, and post it for people to see (you'll get to see me posting on KB, too!, as this is being recorded also. Hah!)


----------



## Lizbooks (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay, you're slightly insane--but in the best possible way!


----------



## Irisdeorre (Jul 26, 2011)

This is exciting to watch! Wish I could pull that off! Keep going!!


----------



## Jen McVey (Oct 17, 2013)

Great stuff!  I'm checking in with you too while I do my writing - I'm at a fraction of your word count for the day but you're keeping me on point!

Keep it up!


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Great job, all of you!

Yomatta, if the patron saint of writing were a woman, I'd swear you were making sweet, sweet love to her right now.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

12 hours (!!) down. 26.6k words deep. Need a few more sessions like the last two to keep building a cushion. Maybe I'll figure out a way to finish before midnight!

#halfway #50kDayOne


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks, again, for everyone's support! You have no idea how nice it is to push through each of these hour sessions, knowing that I'll have new, positive, encouraging messages waiting for me on the other side!

Let's get it going!


----------



## Cleo (Jan 11, 2013)

yomatta said:


> *Challenge*: 50K Words on Day One!
> 
> (I know... the subject kind of gave it away...)


It totally didn't give it away. I thought it was a NANOWRIMO support thread. Maybe 50kOneDay.

This is awesome!! I, too, used to do data entry and I fear for your fingers. (I have to cap myself at 7k a day until I get a helper chimp to open doors and feed me, lol).

I'm seriously impressed. Sending virtual hugs of encouragement (and ice and ibuprofen for your wrists).


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Keep going! You're past the halfway mark!


----------



## Clark Magnan (May 23, 2013)

Eegads, man! Keep it up.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Your willpower is insane. I wish I could make myself sit down and write like this! 

I hope you have someone on hand to make snacks and coffee. Good luck for the last half!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

13 hours, 28.4k down. Running low on energy right now, hoping to pick it back up.

#50KDayOne #onestepafteranother










On a positive: My fingers/wrists/etc are all doing fine. I've never had issues with them, even when I've sat at my desk gaming for hours on end, or writing for hours on end.

Thanks, AGAIN, for all of your support. It means the world to me.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

sarahdalton said:


> Your willpower is insane. I wish I could make myself sit down and write like this!
> 
> I hope you have someone on hand to make snacks and coffee. Good luck for the last half!


Haha, I wish that I did--it's just me here at the house. I was smart, though, and planned accordingly. I purchased 2 days worth of prepared meals from My Fit Foods (Not sure if they have franchises where you're from--they're just healthy meals that come prepared, I just have to microwave for 2 mins and be on my way).

That said, I definitely have only had 2 egg tacos in the last 15 hours or so. I'm ignoring the bodily needs (other than a steady intake of coffee and water, in nearly equal parts) and sticking to the writing.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I truly admire your focus (and your wrist strength - mine ache already, and I haven't even started yet!)

To get past the halfway mark on day one is just... wow!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Zelah Meyer said:


> I truly admire your focus (and your wrist strength - mine ache already, and I haven't even started yet!)
> 
> To get past the halfway mark on day one is just... wow!


I have every intention of finishing on Day One 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

14 hours, 30.3k words. The hours, and words, are flowing by like mile markers on the freeway. They just slip and go by, and then they're gone. 20K more words&#8230; let's do this! #50KDayOne


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I've just found this thread. Wow. You are insane!   It's like an episode of Man V Food. Best of luck! You're more than halfway through, then you can take the rest of the month off.


----------



## xoxo (Sep 6, 2013)

I would wish you luck but you clearly don't need it. 
Keep going! I'm watching from the sidelines wearing my "Team Yomatta" shirt.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

The last few scenes have been quite interesting. Digging some of the angles shaping up in this book. It's funny how a book comes to life and takes on a character of its own that you hadn't expected when you were planning it. At least, that's how I feel about much of my stuff.

#50KDayOne


----------



## NothingToSeeHere... (Jul 26, 2013)

I do not consent to the new TOS, and do not give my consent by posting and maintaining my membership here.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

PiiaBre said:


> I would wish you luck but you clearly don't need it.
> Keep going! I'm watching from the sidelines wearing my "Team Yomatta" shirt.


Might be the sweetest encouragement I've heard all day. Thank you for bringing it when you did. I put a lot of smilies in my messages, but in actuality I'm kind of a zombie right now.

mmmmBRAINZmmmm

Or...

mmmmmBEDZFORLSEEPINGZmmmm (<--- yes, please).


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

MariePinkerton said:


> Dude, you rock. You're doing great, and you can totally do this. After you're done with the 50k, I'd love to hear how much you've outlined this manuscript before hand. What keeps me from high word count days is not having the next few chapters plotted. I can't imagine doing it all in one day.


Want to hear the irony/coincidence of it all?

A month ago I volunteered to teach a "Fast Drafting" Class with a writer group I participate in. That class is tomorrow, the 2nd. I agreed to do it about 2 weeks before I decided to do the #50KDayOne Challenge

I'm rambling, but, there are about 13 people who get to meet with me the day after I do 50K Challenge to talk about Fast Drafting techniques.

Timely.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

yomatta said:


> mmmmmBEDZFORLSEEPINGZmmmm (<--- yes, please).


NO! SLEEP! TILL FIN-ISHED!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Lydniz said:


> NO! SLEEP! TILL FIN-ISHED!


Maybe I'll stop at 49,999 just to show Nano who's boss one final time. Then submit/complete it tomorrow.

Yay/nay?


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

So, I'd cleared the day to hit a hole in NaNoWriMo from the get-go. ... Then had two clients out of nowhere, needing my attention, followed by an ill friend needing me to shop and cook for him. ... It's going to be a long night.


----------



## NothingToSeeHere... (Jul 26, 2013)

I do not consent to the new TOS, and do not give my consent by posting and maintaining my membership here.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Keep it up!! You're doing great.


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

My goodness, this madness. Madness I tell you! I just wrote 2K and was resting on my laurels...not any more. Keep going!!


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Love it! Go go go!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

16.5 hours, 35.3k words. We're approaching the final stretch. Victory is within my reach.

#50KDayOne


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Yay! I'm waving my pompoms here.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Don't click the reset button on your progress bar by mistake. This is the only advice I have to offer.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Ohhhh, that would suck! It would still show it in the overall bar... but it's not the same, is it?


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Egg tacos?


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

They're little soft-shell tacos, made with egg whites and turkey sausage. Quite delicious and nutritious.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Harper Alibeck said:


> YOU CAN DO IT!
> 
> I'll buy the book in your signature if you hit 50K! GO GO GO!


haha, woohoo! The book I'm writing now is actually a novel set in the same "verse" as "Broken" ... so that would be appropriate


----------



## ktashbury (Oct 10, 2013)

I would totally buy the completely unedited version of what you're typing now. 10 bucks. 

Only if you hit 50,001 though.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm staggered.  I can't even conceive of attempting this myself.


----------



## AubreyWatt (Apr 29, 2012)

GO YOMATTA GO!!!


----------



## Christa Wick (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck! I figure you're in same world as prior story and you've probably thought through/mentally drafted some major elements. You need only type 60 words a minute over the course of 14 hours to hit 50,400. I'd be jelly at the end of it, but hats off if you succeed!


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Super impressed!  I hope you make it to the end. Thanks for sharing your progress.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

YOU'RE BONKERS!!!  

But I like your style.


----------



## jjfoxe (Apr 24, 2013)

Agree with Mimi - bonkers, but very cool!

Hope you get there!  Most I ever wrote was 20,000 words in a day on a non fiction book.  That was hard.  I;m super impressed.
Hope you come back and post some fast drafting tips!!!

Good luck dude.


----------



## elusya (Apr 20, 2013)

GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK! So very impressed   and here i was all excited i wrote 4k today. HHAHA. gonna go back to typing now. So loving your focus!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

You guys are all so very awesome. Thank you so much!

Getting a major case of the feels! 19 hours, 40.5k words. #cruisecontrol #50kDayOne #watchoutIbite


----------



## portlandrocks (Jul 18, 2013)

I feel like I am watching the first moon landing - live. 

"The harder the struggle, the more glorious the triumph. Self-realization demands very great struggle."
- Swami Sivananda


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

"The harder the struggle, the more glorious the triumph. Self-realization demands very great struggle."
- Swami Sivananda

*Love this quote!*
You got this, yomatta!


----------



## Faye Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree bonkers but I love the enthusiasm!  Go Go Go!! You can totally do this!


----------



## jsparks (May 18, 2013)

I am simply awed and amazed. And inspired. Very inspired.
Keep it up~~!


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

Coming out of lurker mode to cheer you on. You're almost there and showing us all what's possible. Go, baby, go!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Posting up in front of your computer for 24 hours straight: Outing lurkers since 2013 

Sorry if I don't make sense. My vision is currently being measured on a subjective basis. "Yeha.. aths passagei s etxcly ohw  iwr ote ti"


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)

Vision is overrated. We're rooting for you, man!


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the best thing EVER.


----------



## fallswriter (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm on pins and needles! What's the word count?


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

20 hours, 42.5k words. I'm finding it hard to believe that I did this myself. Glad I'm recording the effort so I can go back and relieve every glorious moment of it.

#50KDayOne


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

fallswriter said:


> I'm on pins and needles!


So am I. Very exciting. Go, Dude!

I've knocked out 2179 on day one now, so I can chill out (on the edge of my seat) and watch yomatta. ...


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

This is the most exciting thread since that one where Hugh Howey exposed his bare chest to us. Reading this is waaaaay funner than working on my book. Go Matta!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

You're almost there! Keep writing!


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell (Jun 3, 2012)

You can do it! Heck, it's almost done!


----------



## Sara Fawkes (Apr 22, 2012)

yomatta said:


> 20 hours, 42.5k words. I'm finding it hard to believe that I did this myself. Glad I'm recording the effort so I can go back and relieve every glorious moment of it.
> 
> #50KDayOne


You can DO it!!!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Checking in, and you're still going! Awesome!!


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

yomatta said:


> 20 hours, 42.5k words. I'm finding it hard to believe that I did this myself. Glad I'm recording the effort so I can go back and relieve every glorious moment of it.
> 
> #50KDayOne


Holy Hannah, mate, you're awesome!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Doopity doopity. I'm using my words. 21 hours, 45k words. I'm seeing a bright white light&#8230; I hope it's the end of the tunnel and not something more biblical.

#50KDayOne #ALLDAY


----------



## Matt Ryan (Nov 16, 2012)

yomatta said:


> Doopity doopity. I'm using my words. 21 hours, 45k words. I'm seeing a bright white light&#8230; I hope it's the end of the tunnel and not something more biblical.
> 
> #50KDayOne #ALLDAY







GO GO GO GO!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Endi Webb said:


> This is the most exciting thread since that one where Hugh Howey exposed his bare chest to us. Reading this is waaaaay funner than working on my book. Go Matta!


A little collage...


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats! Seriously. You're almost there. Keep going!


----------



## Jack C. Nemo (Jul 5, 2013)

Keep plugging away Yomatta!


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

Go, go, go! You can do it & my God! Am I ever so inspired by this.


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Woot! Woot! Woot! Go for it! You're awesome!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Ahhh! You're so close. OMG, this is cool!


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow! So impressive. Keep it up.


----------



## fallswriter (Sep 11, 2012)

I finally stopped obsessing over your word count and finally got 2020 words written myself. Am not going to sleep until I know how you did. Whether you reach your goal or not, you were fun to watch and inspirational.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb (Mar 25, 2012)

yomatta said:


> A little collage...


Ha! I feel like I'm now a little footnote in an exciting piece of Kboards history. Woohoo! 

Congratulations--almost there!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I only hit 1040 or so words myself today, but I'm dying to see your next update.


----------



## gswright (Aug 7, 2013)

Just popped in to see how you are doing for the night. Soooo in awe. You've shown me anything is possible.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

How do you write 50,000 words in one day? One word at a time, with the support of all your friends cheering you on.

Thanks guys. It's been one hell of a day .
#50KDayOne #AllDay










Thank you, everyone on KB, for being so supportive. Not just today, but always and forever. You really are a special crowd.

Now... I need (another) beer.


----------



## fallswriter (Sep 11, 2012)

You brilliant madman!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

CONGRATS! Now get some sleep, wake up, and start editing that manuscript!


----------



## BlankPage (Sep 23, 2012)

_Comment removed due to VS TOS 24/9/2018_


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

I also couldn't go to sleep until I found out if you made it or not. Congrats!!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

CDChristian said:


> I also couldn't go to sleep until I found out if you made it or not. Congrats!!


Thanks for delurking, and sticking around 

Your support is appreciated!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

David Scroggins said:


> CONGRATS! Now get some sleep, wake up, and start editing that manuscript!


Haha, I wish. The manuscript is not done. It'll be more like a 100K novel... perhaps I should do another 50K day this month to finish the novel out? 

... on second though, I think I'll sleep on that idea before making any decisions


----------



## portlandrocks (Jul 18, 2013)

Wow. Nanowrimo in one day.

People are awesome. Especially you.

At first, I was like:










Then I realized what you did and I was like:










Now I am feeling a bit like:


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations!! That's some serious writing!


----------



## RaeC (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## ktashbury (Oct 10, 2013)

Well done, sir.


----------



## Incognita (Apr 3, 2011)

You're amazing. I think we should all chip in to get you a spa day or something!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

While we're all posting congrats gifs:


----------



## WG McCabe (Oct 13, 2012)

Great googly moogly.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow, you're all so amazing! Thank you so much! I really didn't expect to get so much support on KB, FB, and Twitter, but a ton of people banded together for me. It's so heartwarming. I set out to do it for myself, just as something crazy to do, so I could like at a 5k day and say "seriously... you have no excuse..." Then out of nowhere it felt like it turned into a movement. At least that's how I felt 

Sorry if I'm not making much sense, I haven't slept in well north of 2 days, but I'm excited that I actually screen recorded the vast majority of the whole thing!

Unfortunately, I didn't realize that the screen recorder would stop when moving it away from a docking station, so I didn't get 2am-10am. But I've got 12am-2am, and then 10am-11:40pm.

I'm going to look into compressing it down into something small, so people can see it all unfold over a shorter time frame 

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH AGAIN--SERIOUSLY--WOW.


----------



## Irisdeorre (Jul 26, 2011)

Congratulations! You've inspired me to work a lot harder.


----------



## priestessja (Sep 22, 2013)

Delurking and posting for very first time just so I can say a HUGE Thank You for being sooooo very inspirational today.... well, yesterday.      Saw a link to this thread over on an FB writer's group and been checking in since then.

Finished my itsy bitsy 1850 just before midnight and had to come to make sure you'd done your 50K!

GREAT job, feel so very proud of you!!! (see people clapping pics here...)  

Sleep well and will check in to see what else you'll be doing.  I read over on NaNoWrMo's forum that several are trying to beat their previous 500K and at least one wants to make the 1M mark this month after missing it last year. 

Have any more novels to fast write after finishing this one's 100K over the next week or so?  

Thank You so much again!  As a brand new writer who just broke my biggest fiction record, you've inspired me to break a few more.  

PS  Just read about the hours you managed to record.  Wow!  Looking forward to seeing a bit of that - history was made here today for me for sure.


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

YAY! Congratulations.  I've been checking in all day to see how you were going and I'm so pleased that you got there. So very cool.


----------



## bmcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

priestessja said:


> Delurking and posting for very first time just so I can say a HUGE Thank You for being sooooo very inspirational today.... well, yesterday.  Saw a link to this thread over on an FB writer's group and been checking in since then.
> 
> Finished my itsy bitsy 1850 just before midnight and had to come to make sure you'd done your 50K!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this with me. I'd love to know which writer group linked the thread--unless they want to remain sekrit . I had a huge wall of stuff going in the Houston Nano FB Group, and there were so many supportive people there, too.

Feeling really blessed right now, and wondering what I can do to take what I've done to even newer heights. I had considered doing a 500K month, but I don't think I'm appropriately prepared for that right now. I'll have to see how it goes 

Thanks again!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, that was a completely crazy goal, but you got there! 

Unbelievable!

  Well done!


----------



## priestessja (Sep 22, 2013)

yomatta said:


> I'd love to know which writer group linked the thread--unless they want to remain sekrit .


My bad. I was back and forth between two groups yesterday and thought the link was from the one that was open to new members. But your thread was shared in the secret one. Can't share the FB url but it's a support group for persons who got Geoff Shaw's Kindling writing course. 



> Feeling really blessed right now, and wondering what I can do to take what I've done to even newer heights. I had considered doing a 500K month, but I don't think I'm appropriately prepared for that right now. I'll have to see how it goes
> 
> Thanks again!


With the amazing start you've made, you'll figure it out!  And we'll be here to continue being inspired and upping our games... and to cheer you on. 

Thank YOU!!! My first NaNoWrMo is already very very special. Any upcoming "I can't" excuses from me will be brought right back to face the music of this thread's great accomplishment...


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

Oooh, great things go on when 'm away ...  Congrats for reaching your goal - see me sitting in the crowd above, clapping like mad!
Did your keyboard survive?


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations!! Thank you for inspiring me to get up early this morning and get writing 

Now go to sleep for a long time!


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

You're NUTS!

But mega congratulations! And get some SLEEP!


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

You completed that 5:36am UK time, yomatta. So pleased to wake up to this.

YOU DID IT. HURRAH!!


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Congratulations. I wrote 40,000 words in three days and I thought that was pretty good. You crushed it! Great job.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Yay!!!  You did it!!!   

Well done!

Seriously impressive stuff.

I didn't think it would be possible to focus and to physically type for that long - but I'm very happy to be proved wrong.

(Now, take care of yourself!)


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

Congrats that is amazing and inspiring    Hope you're sleeping now


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

This is crazy! Very, very impressed.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow. Just -- wow. Congrats! Truly unbelievable.


----------



## Ardin (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice!!! I didn't even look at this thread till now because I thought it was about day one of nano, not nano in day one.


----------



## xoxo (Sep 6, 2013)

Congrats! That was _insane_, but that's ok because insane is the new sexy (or is that just me?) Well done you, put your feet up and relax for, like, a week.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

OMG, you did it!

That is crazy awesome. Get some sleep. Lol


----------



## beccaprice (Oct 1, 2011)

What was the final time in hours:minutes?


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

beccaprice said:


> What was the final time in hours:minutes?


Um, I finished it around 11:30pm. So something like 23:30? It certainly wasn't the fastest it could have been written, but I was also taking time to update 3 different social media platforms almost every hour. And then there were the silly little life-things such as food and bathroom breaks.

Now I'm going to treat myself to an iPad Air  ... then probably more writing


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks again, to all of you. Waking up to find even more people with well wishes is an amazing way to start the day


----------



## wildwitchof (Sep 2, 2010)

Did you get the iPad?


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Dude!  You're awesome!

I knew you could!  I knew you could!  I knew you could!!


----------



## NothingToSeeHere... (Jul 26, 2013)

I do not consent to the new TOS, and do not give my consent by posting and maintaining my membership here.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I managed 42k in a week once, and that was a draining experience.  Can't imagine what 50k in a day would be like.

Huzzah for Teh insanity of it all though.


----------



## thomaskcarpenter (May 17, 2011)

Grats!!!


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow. Serious Congrats! Now the rest of us have no excuse for not winning nano this month!


----------



## maggie2 (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome! Way to go!


----------



## Bulkarn (Jan 23, 2013)

yomatta said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> It's only 20 hours until Nanowrimo, and I'm in the last stages of prepping for a challenge I'm undertaking. I wanted to post it here as well, for further encouragement and motivation (though I probably shouldn't be checking KB while undertaking the challenge!).
> 
> ...


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Gretchen Galway said:


> Did you get the iPad?


Sure did! Posting this with it right now!


----------



## leedobbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow!  This is amazing.  CONGRATS! 

I wouldn't have believed it could be done. I think 4000 words is my best day so far.  I need to up my game!


----------



## kdarden (Aug 23, 2012)

I think my best day was somewhere above 11k, and it was an amazing day, so add my congrats to the mix.

But I want to take your fast drafting course!!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Gutted I missed this! I would have been a constant cheerleader, and I already think I want to marry you when I grow up.

I just got back from holiday and signed up for NaNo 3 days behind, gah! But hopefully I'll pull it off anyway. No way on earth I could compete with that though... Seriously well done. x

Really inspirational, I would pay good money to see exactly what you wrote in the one day. It would be a facinating read. Think about it...


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

kdarden said:


> I think my best day was somewhere above 11k, and it was an amazing day, so add my congrats to the mix.
> 
> But I want to take your fast drafting course!!


Thanks for your support!

I don't really do a course or anything. But I will say that the overwhelming majority of my process is outline in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150274.0.html

There you go... free fast drafting course 



Stella Wilkinson said:


> Gutted I missed this! I would have been a constant cheerleader, and I already think I want to marry you when I grow up.
> 
> I just got back from holiday and signed up for NaNo 3 days behind, gah! But hopefully I'll pull it off anyway. No way on earth I could compete with that though... Seriously well done. x
> 
> Really inspirational, I would pay good money to see exactly what you wrote in the one day. It would be a facinating read. Think about it...


If/when I actually finish and publish the novel that I was working on, I'll likely include the 50K Day One version for free . As of now, I'm putting together a video of the whole thing (or, most of it), so if you desperately want to read snippets, you can just pause the video and read 

Hoping to get that out soon-ish. Thanks for your support!


----------



## kdarden (Aug 23, 2012)

yomatta said:


> Thanks for your support!
> 
> I don't really do a course or anything. But I will say that the overwhelming majority of my process is outline in this thread:
> 
> ...


Oh, Cool!! Hope your session with the folks went well, too. Thanks again!


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

That's so amazing seeing all the updated screenshots on Twitter. That was absolutely insane!!! Great job!!
Next year, since NaNoWriMo falls on a Saturday, I will totally try and do this


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

RM Prioleau said:


> That's so amazing seeing all the updated screenshots on Twitter. That was absolutely insane!!! Great job!!
> Next year, since NaNoWriMo falls on a Saturday, I will totally try and do this


Thanks! I'll be right there with you!


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

OK, I've been looking at my schedule, and looking at my workload, and I've determined that I'm going to do ANOTHER 50K day this month. I'm not 100% which project I'll be working on--I've got a number of them in the queue--but I do want to try something new that I'd wanted to do for the last one (and now have a little more time to plan it!--the last 50K day was kind of last minute, believe it or not). 

The plan is that I will be live streaming the entire session. I've also considered trying to setup a donation box to raise money for a charity--though I don't know which at this point. I basically have seen other people do 24 hour charity streams, and have always loved the idea of it, but never had something I could bring to the table.

The tentative date for this stream is going to be Saturday, November 23rd. I'll make a new thread for it once everything is confirmed 100%, but wanted to give an advanced heads up to anyone who followed along with my progress in this thread (again... thank you... everyone's support has meant the world to me). 

I'll be posting the screen recording from #50KDayOne as soon as I get it edited. I'm notoriously bad with any graphical editing, and therefore haven't had the motivation to actually learn iMovie enough to put together something entertaining to watch. (If there are any iMovie guru's out there--feel free to PM me!)

Thanks again for everyone's support. I hope this next 50K day is as successful as the first .


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Just in case anyone was curious. I did an interview on the Rocking Self Publishing Podcast about this very event. It's out now...

Here's a link


----------



## fallswriter (Sep 11, 2012)

I followed you with bated breath when you achieved it in November. I got the notification from Simon about the podcast episode. And I'll be glued to Twitter and here to see you accomplish it again!


----------



## von19 (Feb 20, 2013)

You got this!

Sent from my SM-T210R using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Great interview, especially the part about endings. I drove my wife crazy when we *used* to go to book stores. I would read the ending of a book before I would buy it. If I liked the ending it was all good.


----------



## yomatta (Jun 29, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> Great interview.
> 
> Question: During the 23.5 hours you wrote, did you do a series of sprints or just kept on writing?
> 
> Did you take any sleeping breaks?


So this answer is a little late in the game... but such is life.

Constant "sprints" by way of Write or Die. When I started slowing down I would do a little mental reset and start a new WoD sprint. Nope, no sleeping breaks. I probably could have fit them in if I hadn't been doing so much social media. (Something I'll be doing less of this year...)


----------



## Gerald Hartenhoff (Jun 19, 2010)

Are you doing the 50,000 in a day again?


----------

